# My favorite fall meal



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks damn good to me.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure does!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Share the recipe?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Share the recipe?


Head and gut, make some slashes to the bone. Brush with a little olive oil and season to taste with fresh garlic, salt, pepper. Wrap in foil and bake at 375 for about 40min. Easy and good! You can use butter instead of olive oil if you like. When it comes out of the oven the little squares of skin peel right off.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE LOOKING MEAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang that looks good!! just gotta catch me some pomps!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Got to be good eats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yum


----------

